#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Introduction of direct numeric control machine(DNC) pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

## Brijkishor Kumar

*Description:*Direct numerical at the same time manage the operations of a group of NC  machine tools using a shared computer. Programming, editing part  programs and downloading part programs to NC machines are main duties of  the computers in a NC system. Cincinnati Milacron and General Electric  first used idea of direct numerical control in the mid-60s. By 1970,  about half dozens vendors marketed their DNC systems. Because of high  cost of mainframe computers and introduction of CNC in 1970s, the DNC  system couldnt become popular in industry.





  Similar Threads: Computer integrated manufacturing introduction pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Direct view storage tube ebook free, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer aided design introduction complete notes ebook free download pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Introduction of cnc machine, free pdf download, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Nc machine control system pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf, free pdf download

----------

